# I'm sure you've all heard...



## Lou (May 2, 2011)

Osama Bin Laden has been killed.

One less monster in the world.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 2, 2011)

Isn't life grand when a plan comes together. 8)


----------



## nickvc (May 2, 2011)

If only it was going to be the end of all the trouble caused by the organization he created..... but I fear not, another will take the lead!
Nonetheless well done the forces responsible.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 2, 2011)

To kill a person is nothing worth of celebration. No matter who, or by whom.


----------



## Harold_V (May 2, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> To kill a person is nothing worth of celebration. No matter who, or by whom.


True---but to put to an end a monster that killed others because he didn't agree with their philosophy can't be all bad. I'm thinking that many that lost loved ones (needlessly) with the attack of 9-11 certainly must not share that view. I fully expect they'd have gladly seen him dead if it meant saving the lives of those that were lost. And for what?

Harold


----------



## Platdigger (May 2, 2011)

I with you Harold Sir.
If not celebration, then at least relief. Like in finally, they found him.


----------



## Platdigger (May 2, 2011)

Then again, it could be they knew of his location for some time, and were just waiting for the best timing...politically.
If you know what I mean.


----------



## chefjosh77 (May 2, 2011)

I wouldn't celebrate death either. That's something that was done against us, and it just doesn't settle right with me. 

On the other hand. 

Closure and Justice is A deserved relief for the many people whos lives were severely impacted by the actions of this group. With such a burden lifted, I would hope that the true source of the joy and celebration would be ending that hardship. 

This has the potential to be a catalyst for the coming together of our fellow man, or another wedge to separate us further into cultural isolation.

I think our prayers should be for the well being of our nation and its people, leaders, and defenders.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 2, 2011)

Platdigger said:


> Then again, it could be they knew of his location for some time, and were just waiting for the best timing...politically.
> If you know what I mean.



Question is what happened or what is happening now that they used so powerful card in this poker game....

Killing Gadhaffi`s son and children? Silver market manipulation?.....(Put in whatever you want)
Something what happened, or what is going to happen? It is interesting to see this development out from a blue sky after so many years of "We don't know" :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (May 2, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> I'm thinking that many that lost loved ones (needlessly) with the attack of 9-11 certainly must not share that view. I fully expect they'd have gladly seen him dead if it meant saving the lives of those that were lost. And for what?


Does Pat know about our son?
We will never be able to get him back.We used to talk to jack(firewalker) every morning from 9:30 to 10,then our son Jamie would call around 10:30 to tell us goodnight.He worked nightshift at a guard house in afghanistan.He was promoted to Specialist the day he was killed by a suicide bomber last august.4 people died,including Jamie.He had 3 weeks to go before going back to germany.My wife still cries sometimes around 10:30 in the morning.I'll never be able to hear that boy tell me he loves me again.
I speak for my wife and my 2 kids at home,when I say.....we are happy as hell osama is dead!


----------



## Platdigger (May 2, 2011)

Mic, I have a high degree of honor and gratitude for those who served or are serving our country in this way.
And I think a special honor and gratitude should be given and shown to those who have lost a son or a daughter or loved one in this way.
I for one am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Harold_V (May 2, 2011)

Platdigger said:


> I for one am very sorry for your loss.


It is with profound sorrow that I think of what those that have lost loved ones must feel. 

Harold


----------



## stihl88 (May 2, 2011)

Good on you guys, this is great news for the world especially Americans. 
This will lift some spirits i think! The guy does not represent the good side of his religion and was an evil person and will be burning in hell right now.

I wonder what they'll do to his body now. If they've kept a spare burial plot in a piggery that needs filling with a corpse now would be a good time to fill that plot.


----------



## Anonymous (May 2, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> It is with profound sorrow that I think of what those that have lost loved ones must feel.


Harold,
You,and others,have expressed their sympathy for what happened to Jamie,and us.The email you sent us a while back,meant worlds to us,Mary and I appreciate it more than we can put into words.
But right now we are dancing,singing,and drinking(not in that order)!I feel like this was justice for every son and daughter that died over there.


Platdigger said:


> And I think a special honor and gratitude should be given and shown to those who have lost a son or a daughter or loved one in this way.
> I for one am very sorry for your loss.


Thank you Pat.You and I go way back,and It means a lot by you saying that.Maybe this year we can get over there to finally see you.


----------



## samuel-a (May 2, 2011)

stihl88 said:


> I wonder what they'll do to his body now.



Dumped at sea. (according to Fox news)


----------



## HAuCl4 (May 2, 2011)

Did he have any rhodium on him?. :lol:


----------



## dub8 (May 2, 2011)

HAuCl4 said:


> Did he have any rhodium on him?. :lol:


no but i bet a lot of lead


----------



## Anonymous (May 2, 2011)

Hey guys I am curious about something.........It appears as though he was "burried at sea" within a VERY short period of time after being killed.Does that sound fishy to you guys? I thought that they may have done that so al qaeda could not try to get the body.But still,it sounds just a little fishy to me.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 2, 2011)

Do you remember tons of pictures of Saddam or his sons? If that really was Osama they would be showing his corpse to anyone willing to look - mainly jouralists to cast off any doubts that this person is indeed Osama. Anyway maybe that was intended to boost presidents popularity - we will never know. We need to remember that we actually created this monster. Even hitler was not born monster. It is we people and how we influence others. Hope that being here on this forum we influence people to get informations and knowledge and we can show that people from all over the world can be friends and cooperate even that we are from completely different background. 
While killing Osama may be good news for Americans it is certainly of not big importance for many members here and it is a topic which is one capable of creating unnecessary tensions over here. From politics, expansion, conspiracy theories with nothing related to gold refining. 
I am sorry Mic for your loss as for loss of many other American families. Your son was unfortunate in that he was obeying will of politicians and not left to decide of his own life himself. I believe that we have no business in Afghanistan as those people there do not share our values and will contionue in their style of life and their beliefs no matter how many soldiers will be there. We just keep one tribal chief in power and protect him from another chiefs. The same in Iraq. Same is happening in Lybia and simillar situation is in another dozen of countries. We have no power to police all of those countries even if it means cheaper oil or so. We pay for this on expense of our health system, education, social system detoriating right in front of our eyes.
We have saying back home that - Who is sowing wind may soon yield storm.


----------



## Platdigger (May 2, 2011)

mic said:


> still,it sounds just a little fishy to me.



Real fishy


----------



## dub8 (May 2, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> Do you remember tons of pictures of Saddam or his sons? If that really was Osama they would be showing his corpse to anyone willing to look - mainly jouralists to cast off any doubts that this person is indeed Osama. Anyway maybe that was intended to boost presidents popularity - we will never know. We need to remember that we actually created this monster. Even hitler was not born monster. It is we people and how we influence others. Hope that being here on this forum we influence people to get informations and knowledge and we can show that people from all over the world can be friends and cooperate even that we are from completely different background.
> While killing *Obama* may be good news for Americans it is certainly of not big importance for many members here and it is a topic which is one capable of creating unnecessary tensions over here. From politics, expansion, conspiracy theories with nothing related to gold refining.
> I am sorry Mic for your loss as for loss of many other American families. Your son was unfortunate in that he was obeying will of politicians and not left to decide of his own life himself. I believe that we have no business in Afghanistan as those people there do not share our values and will contionue in their style of life and their beliefs no matter how many soldiers will be there. We just keep one tribal chief in power and protect him from another chiefs. The same in Iraq. Same is happening in Lybia and simillar situation is in another dozen of countries. We have no power to police all of those countries even if it means cheaper oil or so. We pay for this on expense of our health system, education, social system detoriating right in front of our eyes.
> We have saying back home that - Who is sowing wind may soon yield storm.


u mean osama lol


----------



## joem (May 2, 2011)

dub8 said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you remember tons of pictures of Saddam or his sons? If that really was Osama they would be showing his corpse to anyone willing to look - mainly jouralists to cast off any doubts that this person is indeed Osama. Anyway maybe that was intended to boost presidents popularity - we will never know. We need to remember that we actually created this monster. Even hitler was not born monster. It is we people and how we influence others. Hope that being here on this forum we influence people to get informations and knowledge and we can show that people from all over the world can be friends and cooperate even that we are from completely different background.
> ...


 :shock:


----------



## Drewbie (May 2, 2011)

While burying him under a leaky urinal in NYC would have been amusing, in order to reduce tensions, they buried him within 24 hours of death as per Islamic traditions.

But yes, conspiracy theorists will have a field day with this.

Timing it to coincide with the airing of Celebrity Apprentice? Too funny.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 2, 2011)

joem said:


> dub8 said:
> 
> 
> > patnor1011 said:
> ...



Jesus and now I am on terorist list because of one letter.... :twisted:


----------



## glondor (May 2, 2011)

ooooooh Mama you said Obama when you meant Osama..... The drama , (comma)

The world is a better place without the likes of that destructive caveman a$$h0le binhidin'.

Cheers to the U.S Navy S.E.A.L.S.


----------



## dtectr (May 2, 2011)

He never left the compound for *5 years?*


----------



## jimdoc (May 2, 2011)

dtectr said:


> He never left the compound for *5 years?*



When you have a 25 million dollar bounty on your head, I don't think you want to go anywhere you don't have to. Thats why he lasted as long as he did.

Jim


----------



## nickvc (May 3, 2011)

I sympaphise with all who have had personal losses whether it be friends, colleagues or even worse family from the idealology of Osama Bin Laden and I can certainly understand why our American friends feel vindicated in celebrating the news that he's dead. but the only fear I have for us all, where ever we live, is that although the man is dead his idealology is still very much alive.
This forum is a shining example of how we can all get on together, help each other and form friendships with differing cultures, religions and political views.....
Long may it exist and grow.


----------



## Harold_V (May 3, 2011)

Very well stated, my friend Nick. 

Harold


----------



## kdaddy (May 3, 2011)

When the Government speaks, you are being lied to.


----------



## jeneje (May 3, 2011)

I do not mean to offend anybody here, but I for one am glad Osama Bin Laden is dead. We must (people of the world) put an end to the idealology of people like Osama Bin Laden if we are to live free in this world without fear.

Death in any means that are not caused by nature is a tragedy, and should be viewed, as one, but one must also look at why the death happened and the good that will come from it.

The younger members here and some of the older members too may have forgotten the late 70s and early 80s when the P.L.O. was setting off attacks in Europe. The leader of that group - Gadhaffi now look at what he has done to a country.

People like Gadhaffi and Bin Laden use mind control, force, and other means to achieve their overall objectives, which is widely personal and has no political or religious benefit. I will leave everybody with this – Freedom is never cheap, it costs!!

Ps. I lost two friends in Germany on Dec. 22 1979 to a PLO attack. I know personally what they can do. God Bless the free.


----------



## Anonymous (May 3, 2011)

jeneje said:


> I do not mean to offend anybody here, but I for one am glad Osama Bin Laden is dead.


If anyone here is offended,they will likely be in a group by themself.
Normally we don't condone,feelings or beliefs like these on the forum,however I'm sure I stand with everyone when I say....let it out!
This was a success on an international level,not just in the U.S.
In a world filled with pollitical correctness,and stepping on eggshells,this is one individual that I doubt a single tear will be shed,except maybe from the ones he funded.I only hope that we were able to seize his money,and do some good with it.......
:idea: Maybe they can donate some of his gold,to the mod's!!!! :mrgreen: 
*MIC<-------- always thinking of the mods!*


----------



## metatp (May 3, 2011)

mic said:


> this is one individual that I doubt a single tear will be shed,except maybe from the ones he funded.


I wish this were true, but you see many "people" from many countries morning his death and proclaim that he was a holy man. I even heard, (but did not see the videos) that there were many student at US universities that had loud prayer times morning the death of this terrorist hero of theirs. If he was thought to be a hero by those in US, I can image what the countries that are not fond of USA are thinking.

It is so sad when evil is being confused with good.


----------



## jeneje (May 3, 2011)

HTPatch said:


> mic said:
> 
> 
> > It is so sad when evil is being confused with good.



Yes it is - How can people get so confused. Have we raised our children wrong or is it that they cannot see evil verse good anymore in this world.  I for one hope they understand the difference.


----------



## wrecker45 (May 3, 2011)

why not take his money and give it to the familys that lost loved ones to terrorism. anyone mourning his death should be treated as a terrorist.


----------



## Charlena (May 3, 2011)

Platdigger said:


> mic said:
> 
> 
> > still,it sounds just a little fishy to me.
> ...



Ya...I say lets go look for that mummy wrapped guy on a board in the sea...with cemented decorations. I bet we find something very much different then what they claim. 
Face it...With Obama being HARSHLY put under fire by The millionaire, His 4 years coming up to an end....a huge loss in popularity and his main promise was to get osama and bring him to justice...? Common.... :?: :roll:


----------



## jeneje (May 3, 2011)

Charlena said:


> Platdigger said:
> 
> 
> > mic said:
> ...



Our Country has been so misleading about things in the past it is hard to believe the elected leaders we put in office anymore. I hope and pray we are not mislead this time.


----------



## Anonymous (May 3, 2011)

jeneje said:


> Our Country has been so misleading about things in the past it is hard to believe the elected leaders we put in office anymore.I hope and pray we are not mislead this time.




2 things....
1: I love the bumper sticker "I love my country,but fear my government".
2: I heard a joke a long time ago(I am sure everyone else has heard it,but) it fits well here... "How can you tell when a politician is lying? He is talking."


----------



## jeneje (May 3, 2011)

mic said:


> jeneje said:
> 
> 
> > Our Country has been so misleading about things in the past it is hard to believe the elected leaders we put in office anymore.I hope and pray we are not mislead this time.
> ...



Too shay..... :lol:


----------



## philddreamer (May 3, 2011)

Mic, if you come to see Randy, please let me know. I would like to meet you guys. I'm just a couple of hours drive from Randy.

I just received this pic of bin Laden. I don't know if it's a fake or not, but here is one. I guess in due time the real ones will surface.

Phil


----------



## Anonymous (May 3, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> Mic, if you come to see Randy, please let me know. I would like to meet you guys. I'm just a couple of hours drive from Randy.


Of course.There are a couple of members there I want to meet also.
Unfortunately the pic is a fake.However they are suppose to release the real picture soon.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 3, 2011)

If they only find better computer graphics engineers to supply them with acceptable picture. 
All this was way too easy and quick. He was probably dead several years already. He was busy sending out tapes and videos with all that holy crap and threats when he was alive. Nothing for a number of years, and now we hear he was living next to military barracks and Pakistani secret service? With price tag on his head there is not a chance he may be in hiding for so long.
What was all this good for? Boosting popularity? Are we going to see major terrorist attacks in next few days and we will be told its retaliation? 
Another thing a lot of people dont like to talk about is that Osama, was in fact sorry byproduct of Cold war and Made in USA. He was CIA valuable asset until he was no longer needed. They created him. If they would dispose of him properly right after they were done with him, a lot of lives could be spared. He was just experiment which went wrong. 
When we talk about his money - are we sure that they are his? It is known that USA funelled close to 6 billion $ (in eighties money) to resistance fighters he was in charge to fight Russian army in Afghanistan. Whatever he own is actually tax payer money given to him in eighties. According to the Times, bin Laden et al were CIA employees, given the best training, arms, facilities, and lots of cash for many years. That is what the Times reported on August 24, 1998.


----------



## Anonymous (May 3, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> All this was way too easy and quick.


I couldn't agree more.
It is well known that bin laden had several people around him that looked just like him on purpose,in case something like this happened.You cannot tell me that they did not hear a helicoptor landing hard right outside.So hard in fact that the darn thing broke.Then it took them several minutes to handcuff people as they went down a hallway,ultimately finding bin laden.Bull crap.You know darn well there is more to this story!


----------



## Lou (May 4, 2011)

In any case, the whole ordeal is on video. From what I've read, it seems like he wasn't armed, but resisted anyways. So much for the firefight. How else did he think it would end for him? I think he's really dead. They've spent years and many millions of dollars looking for Osama now the pay off!

There's nothing holy about a man who planned the murder of innocent people, regardless of what his "God" told him to do. People who mourn the loss of such a person need to get a humanity check.

I'm glad I didn't see anyone mourning his death.


----------



## Platdigger (May 4, 2011)

You know, if they would have brought him in alive (which I am sure they could have)..
At least we would know it was him.


----------



## Anonymous (May 4, 2011)

Platdigger said:


> You know, if they would have brought him in alive (which I am sure they could have)..
> At least we would know it was him.


That is true randy,but then we'd spend millions,if not tens of millions,in legal fees and supporting him.Not to mention the media frenzy.And god forbid al-qaeda tried to get him back.They could start doing horrible things as an ultimatum for us to release him.
While I understand where you are coming from,and would love to see pics/video,I have to back lou up on this one.


----------



## husker4515 (May 4, 2011)

I am glad that SOB is dead. Let's find the next one.


----------



## Irons (May 4, 2011)

OBL's last Facebook Post:

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/223294_10150246867827009_770302008_8910045_5658497_n.jpg

:mrgreen:


----------



## aflacglobal (May 4, 2011)

New pictures surface of Osama Bin Laden in his final moments.


----------



## Oz (May 5, 2011)

I have heard about those new anti-terrorist suicide bomber cats that they have trained. The only problem they have had so far was that when in heat they immediately get all lovey with their targets and their arse goes in the air in full sniffer mode. That may be useful in some cases, but it has proven unpredictable.


----------

